# Foundation or eyeshadow first?



## jloprincess2002 (Jul 24, 2006)

This weekend I did something different with my make up! LOL

I did my eyshadow before I did my foundation and I found it way easier.

Have any of you tried this and do you think it's better or doesnt make a difference.

The reason I did this is because when I do my eyeshadow sometimes the color falls all over my face and when i try to dust it off it leaves color where i wiped it off.

this way I can wipe off and then cover it up! LOL


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh i always do my eyeshadow first, incase shadow falls unto my face, just like you do!


----------



## Thais (Jul 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jloprincess2002* This weekend I did something different with my make up! LOL
I did my eyshadow before I did my foundation and I found it way easier.

Have any of you tried this and do you think it's better or doesnt make a difference.

The reason I did this is because when I do my eyeshadow sometimes the color falls all over my face and when i try to dust it off it leaves color where i wiped it off.

this way I can wipe off and then cover it up! LOL

I should do that! LOL


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 24, 2006)

I always do eyeshadow first too, for the same reason...My foundation, when I wear it, is the last thing to go on


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 24, 2006)

Wow, I never even thought about reversing the process, what a great idea!!


----------



## Midgard (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes, this is what I do too. Especially when using MAC pigments, it's so much easier to do your eye makeup first, then clean all the fall offs, then do the rest of my makeup!


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jul 24, 2006)

Hello all-

The only time I do ES first is when I'm experimenting and want to be able to wipe away the evidence if I don't like it,lol...


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 24, 2006)

i only do it when i use dark colors!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 24, 2006)

I always do my eyes first for the same reason.


----------



## Summer (Jul 25, 2006)

I have been doing eyeshadow first for years, lol


----------



## MACGoddess (Jul 25, 2006)

I always apply my e/s before foundation. Too, if I do have e/s fallout, I use a q-tip with some moisturizer on the end of it and wipe away the fallout easily before putting my foundation on.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jul 25, 2006)

In neva thought of doin but im gonna go do it right now,lol


----------



## Annia (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jloprincess2002* This weekend I did something different with my make up! LOL
I did my eyshadow before I did my foundation and I found it way easier.

Have any of you tried this and do you think it's better or doesnt make a difference.

The reason I did this is because when I do my eyeshadow sometimes the color falls all over my face and when i try to dust it off it leaves color where i wiped it off.

this way I can wipe off and then cover it up! LOL

I always do eyeshadow first.. cause I am a slob.





The shadow is always getting everywhere, probably the reason why I am starting to get annoyed with sparkly eyeshadows lol.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I always apply my e/s before foundation. Too, if I do have e/s fallout, I use a q-tip with some moisturizer on the end of it and wipe away the fallout easily before putting my foundation on. Ditto!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Jul 25, 2006)

I always used to do my eyeshadow first, but then I saw a trick that pro makeup artists use. Apply a ton of loose powder with a full brush like a kabuki brush on top of your cheekbones where your eyeshadow normally falls. After you apply eyeshadow you can brush off the extra ton of powder with your large brush and it will take the eyeshadow dust with it.


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 25, 2006)

Gonna have to say that I do my foundation first..then my e/s...just always worked for me...


----------



## BEgirliegirl (Jul 25, 2006)

I use foundation first. But if the eyeshadow happens to fall, I just use a q-tip and wipe it off!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 25, 2006)

I do eyeshadow first then foundation...


----------



## Mirtilla (Jul 25, 2006)

Cool idea, I should try it


----------



## sassychix (Jul 25, 2006)

i always use foundation first.. maybe u guys find it easier cuz u dunreally have baaad dark circles like me





so i apply foundation all over, including lids ..first, then e.s..


----------



## BusyMe (Jul 25, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mebabygirl86* In neva thought of doin but im gonna go do it right now,lol I'd never thought of doing eyeshadow first . . . must.try.it.now!


----------



## Brownshugaz (Jul 25, 2006)

good idea...


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 26, 2006)

I am going to try it too! ;0) Thanks!

Originally Posted by *sassychix* i always use foundation first.. maybe u guys find it easier cuz u dunreally have baaad dark circles like me




so i apply foundation all over, including lids ..first, then e.s..

I do something simular. I apply concealer to my upper lid, and under eye. Then I prime and e/s. However I am going to do the entire concealer, orime and shadow before I do the under eye concealer. THEN I'll use my BM 1.2. and blush, bique ( If I need it) and mineral viel. however with this heat I have worn nothing! lol! I have been in the water as much as possible.Also my mu has been sweating off. So I try to do my brows and lippie at least! loL!


----------



## missjeffrey (Jul 26, 2006)

I've been wanting to try that, just afraid I'm going to muck up the btm eyeline.


----------



## girl_geek (Jul 26, 2006)

I also do e/s before foundation so I can clean up any e/s I spill! However, I also need concealor under my eyes, and loose powder under my eyes to set my eyeliner and make it last. So I split up my eye mu and do it in this order:

1. Eyeshadow primer and eyeshadow

2. Foundation, concealor, and loose powder

3. Eyeliner

4. Mascara

Kinda weird, but it works great for me!


----------



## dragueur (Jul 26, 2006)

i always apply foundation first then my eyes next


----------



## mabelwan (Jul 26, 2006)

Hmm...I've never think about reversing the sequence and it's just like a way that I've already used to to apply makeup since I don't have any problems with that.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *suzukigrrl* I always used to do my eyeshadow first, but then I saw a trick that pro makeup artists use. Apply a ton of loose powder with a full brush like a kabuki brush on top of your cheekbones where your eyeshadow normally falls. After you apply eyeshadow you can brush off the extra ton of powder with your large brush and it will take the eyeshadow dust with it. I've always applied my foundation first. After watching a tut Devin did, she applied loose powder too to catch any e/s that fell. I've done that since, and had almost no problems


----------



## sassychix (Jul 28, 2006)

yea we learnt that too


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jul 28, 2006)

I do both.


----------



## RedKisses (Jul 28, 2006)

I use foundation first.

Mind you i don't use loose e/s...i'm already a messy person lol.

Some people hold a tissue under their eye to stop the shadow flakeing everywhere.


----------



## LVA (Jul 28, 2006)

hmm ... i don't wear e/s .. but i always do my foundation b4 eye Mu


----------



## beby24 (Jul 28, 2006)

There is not right or wrong way to apply your make up, Your taught in school to do foundation first but I now of alot of artist that do eyes first. I am actually now starting to try it and I love it. Makes it a lot easier. I still at least match it first then once i match it clean, prep the face and start with the eyes...then foundation...

it's a matter of preference. The powder under the eye does not always work for me.


----------



## Guenevere (Jul 28, 2006)

I used to do the extra loose powder but it started making my undereyes look and feel too dry, even with moisturizing eye products (I'm in the desert!) Then I tried the tissue under the eyes but that was annoying. I do my eyes first now, every time and I'm much happier!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Jul 28, 2006)

I just learn this method on wednesday. I love it!


----------



## fickledpink (Jul 28, 2006)

Good idea! I always do my face first before my eyes


----------



## lglala84 (Jul 28, 2006)

When I apply eyeshadow I like to do it first because I don't like loose e/s falling on my cheeks. I think it looks better that way. I've never tried the qtip thing though.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Jul 28, 2006)

i do my face, then my e/s. i have tried putting loads of powder to catch the fallout, but it just seems to make my fine lines look about 10 times worse. when i try to do my eyes first, i'm always afraid that i will go over them with foundation out of habit!

i really do need to try doing my e/s first again, it seems like a much better way to deal with bits of random color that may end up where it doesn't belong.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 29, 2006)

I put foundation on first and then eyeshadow


----------



## FeistyFemme (Jul 29, 2006)

Mine really depends on which e/s I'm using. If I'm using darker shades or ones I know have a lot of fallout (color or shimmer), I do my eyes first. If not, I like to do my face first. A lot of times I do my eye makeup halfway (like e/s base and e/s), then do my foundation, then I finish my eye makeup. Weird, I know.


----------



## Joyeuux (Jul 29, 2006)

*Always *eyes first for me --- saves so much time &amp; grief!

Also gives time for the moisturizer to do its thang, so I'm perfectly prepped for foundation.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 29, 2006)

I am stuck in the routine we were taught in college, foundation first then everything else. Get your base right, then everything will work from there. We used to put a layer of translucent powder swept under the eye area to catch any loose/dark eyeshadow that may accidently fall and ruin our base, then when you're done, sweeo it off and you're all good.

Really, it's all down to personal preference and what you're most comfortable with doing, everyone has their own techniques and sequences, some were taught different ways, there is no right or wrong ways of doing it, it comes down to what works best for you.


----------



## lynnda (Jul 29, 2006)

Maybe I will try that today!


----------



## veron (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:
I use foundation first. But if the eyeshadow happens to fall, I just use a q-tip and wipe it off! same here


----------



## babydoll1209 (Jul 29, 2006)

I always do foundation first, it's easier for me, no hassle. Oh but when e/s powder falls down my face just a little brush of loose powder will make it disappear


----------



## daliadav (Jul 29, 2006)

I am a makeup artist and I always put makeup by this way ...eye shadow first


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACGoddess* I always apply my e/s before foundation. Too, if I do have e/s fallout, I use a q-tip with some moisturizer on the end of it and wipe away the fallout easily before putting my foundation on. Same here


----------



## tooff (Jul 31, 2006)

I should try this! no wonder my colour don't seem to stick...


----------

